# Gibt es hier Daikaiju/Riesenmonster-Film- Fan´s?



## RyzA (24. Januar 2021)

Moin!


Ich bin schon als Kind von Riesenmonstern fasziniert gewesen und habe "King Kong" und "Godzilla" Filme geguckt. "Tarantula" fand ich auch gut.
In meiner Filmsammlung fehlen die Filme auch nicht, wobei ich die alten Godzilla Filme, wo Menschen im Kostüm gesteckt haben, mitlerweile unfreiwillig komisch finde. Von den neueren Filme habe ich "King Kong" (2005), "Kong: Skull Island",  "Godzilla" (1998), "Godzilla" (2014) und "Godzilla II: King of Monsters". Außerdem "Pacific Rim" 1&2. Wovon der erste Teil deutlich besser ist.

Mit großer Spannung warte ich auf "Godzilla vs Kong"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0N9BwtwzAoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wobei ich glaube, dass die beiden nur am Anfang gegeneinander kämpfen und sich später gegen gefährlichere Gegner verbünden.

Mögt ihr auch Riesenmonster-Filme?


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Januar 2021)

Habe im Grundschulalter jeden alten Godzilla-Film verschlungen, der im dt. Kabelfernsehen lief. Meine kleine Schwester wollte immer mit gucken und hat dann Albträume davon bekommen   

Pacific Rim (der erste) war wirklich gut! Die neuen Godzilla- bzw. "Monster Universe"-Filme finde ich bisher auch gut. Ich mag allerdings auch den Roland Emmerich Godzilla...


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich mag allerdings auch den Roland Emmerich Godzilla...


Der Film wurde ja ganz schön verissen von Kritikern und Fans.  Vor allem wegen dem Design von Godzilla.
Aber mir gefällt der auch.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Ich bin schon als Kind von Riesenmonstern fasziniert gewesen und habe "King Kong" und "Godzilla" Filme geguckt. "Tarantula" fand ich auch gut.


Tja , die Harryhausen Klassiker sind halt was ganz feines.
Ich bin da mehr von "Sindbads und das Auge des Tigers" und "Jason und die Argonauten" oder "Kampf der Titanen" beeinflußt.
Ganz großes Kino im Kino und zu meiner Zeit absolut ein Ausflug in eine völlig andere Welt für 2 Stunden und 1,65M.

Die kämpfenden Skelette - einfach Wahnsinn in der Vor-ILM-Pixar- Zeit.

Und die Eule in "Jason und die Argonauten" war *der *Gag überhaupt.

Tarantula war sehr spannend und hatte auch gute Tricks.
Jack Arnold hat immer ein gutes Händchen für Spannung gehabt.

Die King Kong Reihe wurde leider nach "*Panik um King Kong*" so ausgequetscht, das man kein Interesse mehr an den Filmen hatte.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Tja , die Harryhausen Klassiker sind halt was ganz feines.
> Ich bin da mehr von "Sindbads und das Auge des Tigers" und "Jason und die Argonauten" oder "Kampf der Titanen" beeinflußt.
> Ganz großes Kino im Kino und zu meiner Zeit absolut ein Ausflug in eine völlig andere Welt für 2 Stunden und 1,65M.


Die habe ich als Kind auch gesehen.  Von "Kampf der Titanen" gefallen mir auch die beiden Neuverfilmungen mit Sam Worthington.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die King Kong Reihe wurde leider nach "*Panik um King Kong*" so ausgequetscht, das man kein Interesse mehr an den Filmen hatte.


Ich kann da gar nicht genug von sehen.


----------

